# Guinea pigs!



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have 6 of them! Anyone here have guienea pigs? They wheek so much! It's insanely cute! ^^


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We have 6, an american, an abyssinian, a cornet, a teddy mix, and two baby skinnies. All boys, not all together. Odair, Porcupine, Healer, Roosevelt, Loup, and Garou. Odair and Porcupine were my first pair, then I got a older boy named Bear who had issues with other guinea pigs, then we got Roosie, but he had to be alone due to blind agression (literally), then got Healer from a couple friends to try and see if he and Bear would be friends or him and my pair. But then the next day I lost Bear. And Odair proved he hates all pigs besides his brother. So Roosie and Healer were barrier buddies till we got the the babies who now live with Healer. He is a good nanny boar, loves his babies even if they are little snots. XD they are all loud buggers, especially the babies, but they are sweet. Well....Roosie can be hard to handle due to his blindness and trust issues. But once he relaxes, he is one of the sweeties. He likes my fiancee more. Lol


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I've always toyed with the idea of a pet guinea pig, but I don't know. I'm told they do not like to be handled much...fact or fiction?

Also, are they abled to be litter trained?

They are all so adorable!!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

They have diffrent personalities but they are much more social then bunnies and usually don't mind being handled or lap time. You need at least a pair though, except in special cases, like my Roosie. They are social like rats. Most of mine hate to be picked up but once you do they relax and make little noises. As for litter training...I'd say no. Some people have gotten them trained but its not as sure a thing as rabbits and not as easy. They just poo all over, especially were they eat. I've seen people make a kitchen area with bedding and then the rest of the cage fleece, to contain the worst of it.


----------

